# Easiest pedals to unclip from, help!



## saddlesnifer (Oct 3, 2009)

Any advice for a newbie on which pedal is the easiest to unclip from? I currently have SPD's and have the setting really light but I still have a hard time unclipping. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Which SPD are you using?


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Speedplay Frogs. I have never seen a easer pair of pedal to get uncliped from.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am sure that if you give any of the popular pedal types a chance, you will see that they are all easy to get out of once you mastered the technique. I have tried every major and minor pedal system out there over the years, except for Campy Pro-fits. I would say that all were easy to get out of even though some were tougher than others to get into.

The key is that you need to relax and think about what you are doing. Beginners and non-cyclists think of being clipped in and sometimes panic. Fact is, it is generally safer and once you get the hang of any pedal system, you will be just fine.


----------



## Dr. Nob (Oct 8, 2007)

You don't need "easier" to unclip pedals. You need to learn to unclip properly. 

Check that the tread of your (if you have any) shoes isn't touching the pedals. If it is cut it off.

But my guess is that you are trying to pull your foot up before you are fully unclipped. 

Unclipping should be two actions in sequence. 

1/ Twist your foot outward until the pedal releases 

then

2/ lift your foot clear of the pedal


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

what Dr. Nob said. 

as long as the pedal/cleats are in good working order and adjusted, you'll be able o clip out. the ability to do it quickly, without panicking, and get to a good controlled stop, will come with practice.

just plan ahead a bit. No need to "lower your landing gear" 50 yards before your stop.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

If the hard time getting out was mental, meaning your mind isn't trained yet, that's one thing but if it's really physically difficult I would go back to the store you bought them from and see what's up. Could be some quirk with the set up or just a plain defect.

Depends what you mean by 'hard time' but if you mean that with regard to physical strength required I'd have the set up looked at. If not that, you'll get used to it soon enough and have no problems.

Definitely don't just run out and spend money on new pedals. If there's a true problem here it's not with the design and is with something you should get your money back for......and if it's mental conditioning another pedal won't change much.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

You may loosen the tension just a bit until you get used to it.
Also, make sure to get a habit of clipping out the left foot when you stop.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Speedplays are the easiest to clip out of. Use them on my road bike..

I have SPD's on my hybrid and they arew also fairly easy; just set the tension to what you are comfortable with; after a while you will tighten them.


----------



## saddlesnifer (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks people for all the advice! I will look into speedplays but I also think its part mental too. I guess the more practice the better and more confident I will be.


----------



## CaliforniaPI (Sep 25, 2005)

*Speedplay frog*

Speedplay frogs are the easiest to get in and out of, thats because they work on a cam system, not spring tension. All you need do is rotate your foot and your out. I have them on my road bike, and couldn't be happier. Also an added bonus is all the noises that your normally get with spring pedals is gone. They are silent and I feel very confident that I'm not going to pop out because its virtually impossible based on the cam system. I ride mountain shoes because I sometimes have to walk, and it works for me....:thumbsup:


----------



## sammyf (Sep 7, 2009)

For my first road bike, I got spd and found them quite nice (was my first experience with clips) 

I spent 15 minutes with my LBS to learn how to clip/unclip while on a bike stand, and after that I had no problem. I had the foot I unclip first, adjusted at lot looser than the second one and it works like a charm for me.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

I currently ride on the shimano m520 spd pedal and can't imagine anything easier to clip out of that those things. I put the tension somewhere in the middle and the foot still comes right out instantly upon command. Pretty easy to get back into as well, even in moderate mud.


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

If you are having big problems with the SPDs, make sure the cleat is not slipping on the shoe. I was once riding with a guy who didn't tighten them enough and they were twisting. It made for a huge release angle. If you are using MTB shoes, make sure the sole lugs aren't interfering with the pedal. It may just be your setup, not the pedals.


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

saddlesnifer said:


> Any advice for a newbie on which pedal is the easiest to unclip from? I currently have SPD's and have the setting really light but I still have a hard time unclipping. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.



unclip more often to get used to it. dont be nervous either. youll most likely have a problem with all pairs if your unsure of how to unclip properly.

practice!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I've had my bad luck with SPD's. Sometimes they'd grab my foot and just not let go. Yes, it's kind of like having a rebound relationship, but if you really want to avoid clip-out problems, your best bet is probably the Speedplays. Eggbeaters are pretty foolproof, as well. Not that you're a fool, of course.............


----------



## Fritz_S (Nov 29, 2009)

I had a problem with "sticky" SPD clips when first bought a bike and shoes with them, no matter how light I made the tension. I eventually started cutting some rubber off the shoe soles around the cleat, without only partial success. After a fall, I gave up and bought a new set of pedals, which instantly solved the "sticky clip" problem. {However - all the advice about how to unclip correctly remains true as well -- good advice in the previous posts.}

It appears that my original pedals simply didn't have tall enough clips to be compatible with my shoes. The new pedals in fact did fit better, and it was instantly obvious after I made the switch. Just in case you have something like this going on, check with the local bike shop staff, if they are experienced riders.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

I have Ultegra SPD pedals and they have been easy to unclip. Now clipping back in that's 75% of the time for me. Someone recommended Speedplay Zero pedals since they are double-sided and you can clip in easily.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

cpark said:


> Also, make sure to get a habit of clipping out the left foot when you stop.


why the left foot? i'm not being facetious, i'm being curious...


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> why the left foot? i'm not being facetious, i'm being curious...


I don't think it makes any difference, but my right leg is stronger, so I personally like to keep that one clipped in if possible. That way I can peddle ahead with my right leg only (clipped in) if I have trouble clipping back in after a traffic stop without weaving into cars passing by.

You may also be less likely to get chain grease on your leg if you unclip the left foot and lean left.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

*Left Foot First*



milkbaby said:


> I don't think it makes any difference, but my right leg is stronger, so I personally like to keep that one clipped in if possible. That way I can peddle ahead with my right leg only (clipped in) if I have trouble clipping back in after a traffic stop without weaving into cars passing by.
> 
> You may also be less likely to get chain grease on your leg if you unclip the left foot and lean left.


Another rationale for unclipping with left foot first is it would cause you to mount the bike from the left and you are then less likely to kick the derailleurs when mounting. Also if you unclip left and should happen to fall, more likely than not you would fall to your left and be less likely to damage the derailleurs. No scientific evidence for either hypothisis, but I read it in a book somewhere.

I have gotten patterned to unclipping left, so i routinely make the same moves at stop lights/signs.

When I first started I had major problems with the brain thinking about unclipping. Was that rough...my very first ride with the bike (test road with SPD's and then put on Speedplays) I finsihed the ride and then stoipped and couldn't think fast enough about unclipping...kind of like that Monty Python on the tricycle doing the slow motion fall over...tip.

I think any system is fine, just needs a little bit of practice. I spend evenings in the house clipping and unclipping (wife thought I was nuts). I also think there is a breakin time with some of the shoes to get them clipping in and out smoothly as well.


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

which pedals does lance use?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

deadlegs2 said:


> which pedals does lance use?


I think he uses either Look or Shimano Look knock-offs. Because of this, and for this reason only, I don't recommend them


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

As has already been mentioned- Speedplay Frogs. They release with a simple spring free mechanism. There are no adjustments. As long as you turn your foot, you come out. Forget or panic, and you stay in as if held in by atomic force as you fall over in slow motion. 

I'm not sure I like the advice about clipping out of one side, especially for a newbie. (It's far better than staying completely clipped in and hanging onto a pole at a stoplight, though.) My rule, both feet clipped in, when slowing, both out. Of course, I use frogs, so clipping in is as easy as clipping out.


----------



## nearptr (Mar 18, 2009)

Wassup Tommy  I thought the 'left-first' recommendation was odd, and wanted to ask, only to find that others had already questioned the recommendation. I don't understand your explanations -- please help...



Tommy Walker said:


> Another rationale for unclipping with left foot first is it would cause you to mount the bike from the left and you are then less likely to kick the derailleurs when mounting.


I don't understand how the choice of foot to unclip at stops has any effect upon how one mounts the bicycle, an event which ordinarily occurs <i>prior</i> to unclipping for stops. I mount from the left, but prefer to unclip my right foot; I don't feel my derailleurs are ever at risk from my feet during mounting, although I can't say I've ever paid much attention to such risk...



Tommy Walker said:


> Also if you unclip left and should happen to fall, more likely than not you would fall to your left and be less likely to damage the derailleurs. .


I can't help thinking that I'm much less likely to fall in the direction where I have a FREE foot to stop the fall! Therefore, if I'm concerned about falling to the right and damaging derailleurs, I would want to unclip my right foot, not my left.



Tommy Walker said:


> I have gotten patterned to unclipping left, so i routinely make the same moves at stop lights/signs.


For what it's worth, I prefer, I don't think for any particular reason other than entrenched habit, to mount from the left, unclip the right when stopping, and dismount to the right (probably cuz my car often is often in the way of dismounting to the left  ) My right foot is Last In and First Out ("LIFO")

The other possiblilities are (for the RIGHT foot):
FILO
FIFO
and LILO

Assuming the OP's question has been satisfactorily addressed (comments OP?), can we turn this in to a poll?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

*Left or right foot, doesn't matter*

Over the years I've gotten used to clicking out of my 'other' foot (mostly from mountain biking and fixed gear riding) so now I click out of either one, left or right, no preference, without giving any thought. Both left and right cleats and pedals wear evenly as well as an added benefit. Also less chance of a clipless mishap if able to click out of either foot in a panic situation.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

nearptr said:


> Wassup Tommy  I thought the 'left-first' recommendation was odd, and wanted to ask, only to find that others had already questioned the recommendation. I don't understand your explanations -- please help...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said there was no scientific basis for this hypothesis, but if I am mounting from the left, then my right is first to clip in (right foot is FILO) and then my left, so it's start with my right (dominate leg) and then clip in with my left.

Now I do have the problem with trying to unclip real fast when I am not in position for my left foot to unclip and have to try and get my right out suddenly. I think it's a left brain right foot thing.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

California L33 said:


> I think he uses either Look or Shimano Look knock-offs. Because of this, and for this reason only, I don't recommend them


I think he uses Dura Ace pedals


----------



## nearptr (Mar 18, 2009)

Tommy Walker said:


> Now I do have the problem with trying to unclip real fast when I am not in position for my left foot to unclip and have to try and get my right out suddenly. I think it's a left brain right foot thing.


Yes! I understand. I prefer to disconnect at the bottom of the circle. Is this what you are talking about? At what part of the circle do you prefer to unclip? I'm much better at it with my preferred foot, but much more important is the relative location within the circle. I used to prefer the top (or 90 degrees straight BACK more-or-less...


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another recommendaion for Frogs*

Before you try anything else take a look at the speedplay frogs at a bike shop. They don't require tension to get in and out of - it just rotates on the cam. Very simple. It will also give you a lot of float if you have knee issues.

I have 4 pairs of Frog pedals on my road and mtn bikes.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

nearptr said:


> Yes! I understand. I prefer to disconnect at the bottom of the circle. Is this what you are talking about? At what part of the circle do you prefer to unclip? I'm much better at it with my preferred foot, but much more important is the relative location within the circle. I used to prefer the top (or 90 degrees straight BACK more-or-less...


Yes at the bottom, but the left foot I can usually unclip anywhere, so when my right foot is at the bottom and something suprising happens (lady on cell phone decides to block an intersection, car makes u-turn as you are turning right, etc) I just can't get the brain engaged as to am I unclipping left or right.

I normally unclip well in advance of an intersection or perceived trouble, then ride the top of the pedal unclipped and clip back in once I am ready to move on. That's why the habit of left came about. I'm going to take the suggestion of unclipping with right or left and maybe the brain will engage better.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Tommy Walker said:


> ...I normally unclip well in advance of an intersection or perceived trouble, then ride the top of the pedal unclipped and clip back in once I am ready to move on... I'm going to take the suggestion of unclipping with right or left and maybe the brain will engage better.


That's the beauty of unclipping both at the first sign of trouble. You don't have to think. Either foot can go down.


----------



## mpapet (Dec 2, 2009)

'Grabby' SPD's can be caused by sticky pedal mechanisms or as mentioned above, something wrong with the shoe.

Clean the pedals with a stiff brush and some plain soap. Lube the pedal mechanism, then wipe off the excess. Don't lube the platform, just way down where the springs/axle/clip meet.

Finally, there is a bit of craft to using SPD's that's not obvious to everyone. Twist your foot, don't pull it. The pedal will, more or less, push your foot away when released.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

California L33 said:


> That's the beauty of unclipping both at the first sign of trouble. You don't have to think. Either foot can go down.


You can lose control with both feet unclipped at the same time while the bike is still in motion. At least one foot should be attached to the pedal.


----------



## saddlesnifer (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok, here is the update. I purchased a pair of speedplay light action and I love them. It has boosted my confidence alot. In fact I feel like it has made me a better rider. They are so easy to unclip from that I dont stress out when I see a stop sign!! Thanks everyone for helping a newbie out! Ride on!


----------

